# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Laserlite Pergola

## dling

G'day all 
I'm a new member to Renovate Forum having found it when looking for an answer to my question. 
I have a pagola as an outdoor area that is coverered with Laserlite sheeting and has cafe blinds down the side. 
On hot days the sun and temp is a bit much but in the colder months it is fantastic and reduces my heating costs. 
I am thinking about putting shade cloth under the beams for the summer and taking it down for the winter. Since I am in Melbourne I will wait until next summer now but someone told me this is not a good idea so I am looking for clues please.

----------


## OFG

G'day dling, 
I'm your OFG....Official Forum Greeter to give me my official title. :Roflmao:  
I hope our forum can make it easier for you. 
You'll find specific forums to ask your questions in, so fire away! 
Anyway, welcome to the world of Renovation.
__________________

----------


## Master Splinter

Shadecloth under the beams won't do much - the heat is already in by then.  You'll need something over it to keep the heat out.

----------


## r3nov8or

It is true that putting the shade cloth over the roof will do a better job, but I have installed it under a couple of years ago and it still makes a good and worthwhile difference as it provides, err, more shade. We have the grey 'standard' laserlite which matches the house well but is also renowned for the least radiant heat reflection. We leave it up all year long

----------

